# bag size for a basic hoodie and toddler/infant stuff?



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

From what I've read, a 9x12 bag (uline-type) will fit a t-shirt.

I'm guessing a hoodie would need a reasonably larger bag. Does anyone know what size bag would fit a typical gildan hoodie?

And what about for baby/toddler clothes like onesies and todder t's?

I figure worst case I'm going to fold them like I want and measure the volume, but I'm hoping someone has experience with this.

Thanks!


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I use 12 x 15 for hoodies with plenty of room.


----------

